# Good day of fishing!



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Went out this morning for about an hour and a half. Started off slow but was able to pick up two fish. One was what seemed about a 1.5lb Redbreast Sunfish. And the other was a descent sized Largemouth. Both were caught on a green and black popper.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Great to see someone catching some fish, thanks for the report and pic!
:thumbsup:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

F'n sweet!
L8, Harry


----------

